# Red Emperors



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I just received my Red Emperor Lou Hans from Rareafishinado. These guys are awesome. One is showing incredible color and is covered in pearls... something not often seen in north america, These were straight from malaysian farms. He has some left it anyone is intrested $85 a piece for the 2 inchers. I also got some of his giant thai fighters (plakats) they are very aggressive and go at each other all day long through the glass. Very pretty


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

sweet bdking, nice to see that you are really getting heavy into the fh's. Great fish









Mark


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

you don't fancy writing up a tutorial style post about flowerhorns?

as I'm sure you could make it totally brilliant


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

ill look into that, i have all my pictures i just need to get them transfered to this computer to post. These are my fist two REAL flowerhorns, and now that they have colored up (only the 3rd day) i can really say thati have never seen anything like them in person when selecting fish. There is alot that goes into the selecting and grading of the fish, and what to look for in a good lou han. To bad that no one really carries imported juvis outside of chinatowns. I already have these guys trained to com to the tank surface as soon as i tap on the glass and they are eating right out of my hand.







on the third day!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i really don't Know that much about f.h....but aren't they hybrid? what do you mean real flowerhorns??


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

people in north america refer to any newly crossed trimac hybrid as a flowerhorn. They are not really flowerhorn. It took many many years of cross breeding to create flowerhorn, and they have essentially become a new species since their genetics have become rather uniform. No one that is breeding them is goign back to squar one for example and trying to recross other cichlids. All breeding is now done fh x fh, and has been for years. Ill explain in detail later.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

so flowerhorns are real species of fish?or is it like the parrot fish?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Ok this should clear it up for you... Its like if you have a glass of water and you put a tsp of coolaid in it... well what is it? coolaid or water? It taste nasty and i would rather it be water then coolaid without enough mix, but if you put in 5 tsp then you finally got yourself some coolaid. Basically, people see a bunch of watered down flowerhorn in stores that lack color and they think thats what they are. The original strains were created by combining Trimaculatus, Festae, Midas, citranellum, Texas and Blood Parots. They are mostly Trimac though. In malaysia Lou Han farms will only take the top 10-20 percent of each brood to be moved to the next stage of development. Then they are thined out again to make sure that each specimen is not showing any unwanted recessive traits. This is why the quality improves by the month. The new rainbow type flowerhorn are very impressive. There alot of different blood lines though, Each one looking very different.

This is the next generation of flowerhorns, Jinhua


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

These fish are cleary not the result of just hybridizing fish, but from the long term use of selective breeding... hence the thousand dollar price tags.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> The original strains were created by combining Trimaculatus, Festae, Midas, citranellum, Texas and Blood Parots. They are mostly Trimac though. In malaysia Lou Han farms will only take the top 10-20 percent of each brood to be moved to the next stage of development. Then they are thined out again to make sure that each specimen is not showing any unwanted recessive traits.










thanks for the explaination..didn't know all that ...


----------

